# Presta/Schraeder conversion



## martint235 (29 Jun 2014)

Many years ago, for reasons lost to the mists of time, I had my Giant ATX fitted with a Schraeder inner tube and rim at the rear and a Presta rim at the front. What would be the easiest way to make them the same for someone as mechanically incompetent as me?

I'm thinking of using it as a commuter so one kind of tube would be good.


----------



## Profpointy (29 Jun 2014)

Different inner tube - cost £3 to £5 and job's a good un.

That said, many, perhaps most, pumps cqn cope with either, so cqn be deferred to next puncture time


----------



## martint235 (29 Jun 2014)

I thought it was more complicated than that as the holes in the rims are different diameters .


----------



## Profpointy (29 Jun 2014)

martint235 said:


> I thought it was more complicated than that as the holes in the rims are different diameters .



Ooo, I didn't know that - obvious now you say. well in that case a presta is smaller, so standardise on presta. Although you may not then be able to screw up the lockring, given some tubes don't have em, i guess it doesn't matter - or stick a washer on.

EDIT. i've not actually done this, but can't see any real reason it would be an issue. And it is something I would be confident to try. My only worry is if the bigger hole rubbed on a weaker bit of the tube.


----------



## Mark Grant (29 Jun 2014)

Drill out the Presta and run Schraeders.


----------



## martint235 (29 Jun 2014)

Mark Grant said:


> Drill out the Presta and run Schraeders.


Good idea but please see mechanically incompetent. Me+drill+rim=new rim which admittedly solve the problem but was hoping for a cheaper way


----------



## Mark Grant (29 Jun 2014)

I think that a reducing adapter may be available so you could run Prestas with no fear of drilling through your hand!
Edit.
Here you go
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mavic-Rim-Valve-converters-pack-of-10-/171349318953?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jun 2014)

Some presta tubes come with a shouldered retaining nut to allow for the bigger hole, Specialized I think maybe others as well, but I've not got a new one to check.


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Jun 2014)

Converting from the wide Schraeder to the smaller Presta is easier and require no technical skill at all

Mavic do "Shims" that seat the valve







You can also get other "sleeves"






Alternatively just buy Schwalbe Presta tubes as their "retaining nut" already has a flange that will seat it in a Shhraeder hole


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jun 2014)

Aha Schwalbe do em too


----------



## Profpointy (29 Jun 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Converting from the wide Schraeder to the smaller Presta is easier and require no technical skill at all
> 
> 
> Alternatively just buy Schwalbe Presta tubes as their "retaining nut" already has a flange that will seat it in a Shhraeder hole



Ah that's why they have a flange on 'em - what a good idea!


----------



## martint235 (29 Jun 2014)

Thanks all. Time to buy some tubes with screwy bits on!!!


----------



## surfdude (29 Jun 2014)

buy some nice new very expensive wheels


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jun 2014)

Conti's have the flange.

Car valves have no place on a quality bicycle.


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Jun 2014)

Profpointy said:


> Ah that's why they have a flange on 'em - what a good idea!



Took me a while to figure it out as well, then one day I had a tube split and no Schraeder valve, so in desperation fitted a Presta and EUREKA


----------



## Profpointy (29 Jun 2014)

Profpointy said:


> Ah that's why they have a flange on 'em - what a good idea!



I'd also better check I've screwed the thingies in right way up too


----------



## Andy_R (29 Jun 2014)

Profpointy said:


> I'd also better check I've screwed the thingies in right way up too


Calling @Fnaar ..........Yup, check your flange is the right way up


----------



## Profpointy (29 Jun 2014)

Andy_R said:


> Calling @Fnaar ..........Yup, check your flange is the right way up



I've actually learned something from cyclechat today, rather than fannying around wasting time on it like I usually do


----------



## GrasB (29 Jun 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Converting from the wide Schraeder to the smaller Presta is easier and require no technical skill at all
> 
> Mavic do "Shims" that seat the valve
> 
> ...


These work by supporting the valve joint in a double walled rims and should be used to reduce strain in that area due to stem & tube movement.




> Alternatively just buy Schwalbe Presta tubes as their "retaining nut" already has a flange that will seat it in a Shhraeder hole


These are the best method for shallow box & single walled rims. It's also something I'd strongly recommend for use with deeper double walled rims.


----------

